# Type and population



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Are there any studies that surveys the prevalence of each type in the population by random sampling?


----------



## PurpleTree (Nov 3, 2010)

There are quite of few... of which only a small few actually correlate.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

It would be good to see some actual data but from my understanding, the most commons types in the population are 3, 6, 9 followed by 2, 7, 8, 1 and the rarest are 4 and 5.


----------



## PurpleTree (Nov 3, 2010)

mushr00m said:


> It would be good to see some actual data but from my understanding, the most commons types in the population are 3, 6, 9 followed by 2, 7, 8, 1 and the rarest are 4 and 5.


That's in America, if I recall.
America has an alarmingly high rank of Threes, as well as Italy. Threes are actually not so common in more global statistics.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

darkewe said:


> That's in America, if I recall.
> America has an alarmingly high rank of Threes, as well as Italy. Threes are actually not so common in more global statistics.


I'd love to see global Enneagram statistics. I'd really appreciate it if you or anyone else could provide them.


----------



## PurpleTree (Nov 3, 2010)

perennialurker said:


> I'd love to see global Enneagram statistics. I'd really appreciate it if you or anyone else could provide them.


Global stats are hard to come by, but here are some statistics with a variety of populations:

Here.
There.
This way. (includes more than just marriage statistics, just keep scrolling)
That way. (Kind of interesting, not really stats, though)
Elsewhere.

And then the Enneagram Institute site lists the three most common types in various countries (but not how they were measured, and the Japan results make me wonder if it was a voluntary online test):


> The Personality Types (Styles) of Contemporary Countries
> 
> *England*
> Types One, Five, and Six
> ...


The same site also mentions how each new generation brings new enneagram flavors to our small little world.

As you may have noticed, there are a lot of different results with each collection of statistics. I would love to see a better sample someday.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

That explains. I'm a Five with just about zero influence from Three. Living in America, I feel like a tourist. I've always wanted to move to Europe.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

I know nations like South Korea and China push their middle class much harder for a good education and their educational ranking speaks to that. America has a pretty low standard for supposedly having such high expectations.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I can definitely see 5's in England aswell as 1's.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Jamie.Ether said:


> That explains. I'm a Five with just about zero influence from Three. Living in America, I feel like a tourist. I've always wanted to move to Europe.


I'd welcome you with open arms.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

This site seems to have some interesting input on typing a nation Everyday Enneagram Blog: U.S.A.: Has a Three Culture Moved to Six?


----------

